# Грыжа диска L5-S1



## Erschow Andrei (14 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые.
Нужна ваша консультация.Сделал МРТ заключение прилагаю ниже.
Вопрос насколько всё серьезно.
Заранее спасибо
С уважением Андрей

Cнимки МРТ


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2016)

*Erschow Andrei, *Андрей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2016)

Болит-то, что?
Тут у каждого по своему.
И перелом L1 не описан, старый.


----------



## Erschow Andrei (15 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте доктор.
На протяжении примерно пяти лет,периодически(4-5 раз в год) появляется боль в пояснице так что 
сидеть на стуле не могу,ходить могу только согнувшись под 90 градусов.
Раньше диклофенак хорошо снимал боль через два три часа после укола мог нормально двигаться. Сейчас боль стала появляться гораздо чаще, диклофенак не очень помогает.
С Уважением Андрей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2016)

Что болит на сегодня?


----------



## Erschow Andrei (15 Авг 2016)

Сейчас болит поясница но чуть меньше.До этого три дня спал на полу,только так мог хоть не много поспать.
По поводу перелома L1.Действительно лет пять назад после прыжка на квадроцикле всем весом приземлился на ягодицы.На следующий день ползал на четвереньках.Вечером сделали массаж боль
отпустила.К врачам не обращался думал сильный ушиб.

Р.S  Спасибо за внимание к моей теме   Доктор
С Уважением Андрей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2016)

Листез есть. Грыжа есть. Грыжа большая.
Надо лечить.
Не поможет консервативное, прооперируем и прыгать будете, как Плющенко.


----------

